
Show HN: ProfitKit, a Stripe subscriptions calendar and management tool - armyof0010
https://www.profitkit.io/#
======
armyof0010
Hey HN!

We’re a team of two developers working on ProfitKit, a Stripe subscriptions
management tool.

While working as part-time freelancers for online subscription businesses, we
noticed that our clients often had a tough time keeping up with their customer
subscriptions on Stripe and making sense of their revenue.

We designed ProfitKit with that audience in mind, and our main goal is to help
growing online businesses save time and revenue by automatically handling
their subscription tasks (such as emails to customers with expiring trials)
and recovering lost revenue from failed payments.

We launched last December and got a lot of feedback from initial users. In
response to that, we’ve built more features to make ProfitKit a more
comprehensive solution for customer management.

Our current feature list is as follows:

* Calendar view of upcoming subscription events (such as trial expirations, cancellations and payments)

* Notifications and automated customer emails based on calendar events

* General revenue metrics including MRR, net new MRR, and revenue in trial

* Metrics on customer purchase times (what day of the month, week, day your customers tend to buy)

* Automated revenue recovery emails triggered by payment failures

* SMTP and SendGrid support for automated customer emails

This is our first time posting on Show HN – we’d love to hear your thoughts,
answer any questions you may have, and listen to any suggestions on what
things would make subscription management easier for you.

Thanks for reading, and check us out if you’re interested at
[https://www.profitkit.io](https://www.profitkit.io).

